

Why don't people get 2 weeks notice when being fired? - ahmad19526

Why don&#x27;t people get 2 weeks notice when being fired from a job? I should say that I haven&#x27;t experienced getting fired, but I when I&#x27;ve seen it happen, people are asked to pack up their stuff and go.<p>I have switched jobs before and I know that you&#x27;re supposed to give two weeks notice before you leave an employer. But why don&#x27;t companies have to give 2 weeks notice to the employee? Maybe they do and I just don&#x27;t know.<p>I&#x27;m just curious as to why the culture (at least here in the states) is like this, not the legal justification behind why companies can do this (at will employment, etc etc).
======
WellDressed
Should companies give notice to people they fire? Like adult diapers, it
depends. Each situation has its own idiosyncrasies. Not every new hire is
going to work out. Hiring the right person is a challenging endeavor. The new
hire needs to be able to do the job, work well with others, and fit in with
company culture.

Some people are be toxic. Others are just not able to cut the mustard. Keeping
either around is harmful to morale or is damaging to the company culture.

I believe a lot of problems stem from the hiring process itself. Sometimes
hiring managers don't ask the right questions or take the company culture into
account. This often leads to making bad hiring decisions.

Not all companies are bad though. I know of a company that provides generous
severance packages to those they fire. They understand the trauma and upheaval
it will have on the individual’s life. This company may unfortunately be an
outlier.

That's my $0.02.

------
rgcase
Would you want someone working for you for another two weeks after you've
fired them?

Depending on the reason for firing an employee, employers often have to give
severance pay which usually amounts to two weeks or more worth of pay.

------
Piskvorrr
Depends on the [federal & state & local] laws applicable; similarly in other
countries. The usual procedure seems to be "here's your two weeks' notice,
your electronic access rights are already revoked, kindly give us the access
badge, security will escort you out; we will still pay you for the two weeks
(as required by law) - but for _obvious_ reasons we don't want you touching
our systems during that time."

That said, most terminations happen without such theatrics; perhaps the person
was already given the notice, two weeks earlier?

Oh, and IANAL.

------
jacquesm
They typically get paid for the 2 weeks but don't have to show up. So they
_do_ get 2 weeks notice.

------
duiker101
Because then this happens:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7639180](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7639180)

pastebin of the article:
[http://pastebin.com/uUGfWnjf](http://pastebin.com/uUGfWnjf)

